# 2008 Bowery Bottom Bracket Spec



## Alien8 (6 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to replace the bottom bracket on a 2008 Giant Bowery. To save me the trouble of having to take it out to get the specification I'm wondering if anyone has replaced one and so knows the dimensions? I guess it must be a 68mm shell but I'm not sure of the spindle length. I'll probably get a Shimano UN54 or the like when I know the length.

Thanks.


----------



## Theseus (6 Dec 2009)

Easiest way to tell is to take it out and see what it says on the casing.

(assuming you have the tools to do this)


----------



## kyuss (6 Dec 2009)

Mine was a 110mm.


----------

